# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  [PACK9-PACK10] LG SHARK v1.0.0.200 RELEASED !

## jazouli89

We added two new logging modes: 
[x] QCOM ANDROID MODE (SPECIALLY DESIGNED FOR ANDROID PHONES/TABLES THAT DONT GET LOGGED IN STANDARD MODE ex P990, G2x etc).
USB CABLE MUST BE USED FOR THIS AND SERIAL-DIAGNOSTIC PORT SELECTED 
[x] QCOM SEC MODE (GW550) . DESIGNED FOR GW550 AND SIMILAR. USB CABLE  MUST BE USED FOR THIS AND PHONE MUST BE ON FTM MODE ( CALL + POWER DOWN +  POWER ON)   
LATEST CLIENT VERSION:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GW550 FTM DRIVERS (XP X86 ONLY)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
NEW LGS USB DRIVERS:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Share about the Ultimate LG Tool الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Check Exclusive GPGNews الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## limane

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

